# Are Expensive Chisels Worth The Money? Western Bench Chisel Comparison



## dhazelton

Nice video. Been to my Aldi's a few times and never see those chisels. Gotta look again.


----------



## gargey

spam


----------



## diverlloyd

Aldi chisel are sold around Father's Day. I hate video reviews.


----------



## MrRon

Steel is what makes a good chisel. A cheap chisel can be made into a good chisel as long as the steel used is good. The trouble is you don't know what steel is used just by looking at it. By buying an expensive chisel, the guesswork as to the steel used is done for you. If you hold an unknown steel chisel against a grinding wheel, you can determine what steel alloy was used by the sparks made. Generally a name brand chisel has pretty good steel. Stanley is one such brand. I would stay away from Chinese made steel. Old files have been used to make knives, but not good for chisels. High speed steel (HSS) is best for chisels if you want to make your own. It can take a lot of heat from grinding and not lose it's temper.


----------



## lumbermeister

Thanks for this very informative and well-produced video.


----------



## jayseedub

Very nice video-I love video reviews-thanks for taking the time to compare-and the effort to share!


----------



## WoodWorkLIFE

You got it, gotta stock up when they're there. Mine were 5$ a set.



> Aldi chisel are sold around Father s Day. I hate video reviews.
> 
> - diverlloyd


----------



## WoodWorkLIFE

Never tried making a chisel out of highspeed steel but I suppose there are limitations since they don't use highspeed steel over good tool steel in top end chisels. Maybe it is a coming trend, if there is such a thing in hand tools?



> Steel is what makes a good chisel. A cheap chisel can be made into a good chisel as long as the steel used is good. The trouble is you don t know what steel is used just by looking at it. By buying an expensive chisel, the guesswork as to the steel used is done for you. If you hold an unknown steel chisel against a grinding wheel, you can determine what steel alloy was used by the sparks made. Generally a name brand chisel has pretty good steel. Stanley is one such brand. I would stay away from Chinese made steel. Old files have been used to make knives, but not good for chisels. High speed steel (HSS) is best for chisels if you want to make your own. It can take a lot of heat from grinding and not lose it s temper.
> 
> - MrRon


----------



## WoodWorkLIFE

Much appreciated, glad you liked it.



> Very nice video-I love video reviews-thanks for taking the time to compare-and the effort to share!
> 
> - jayseedub


----------



## WoodWorkLIFE

Thanks, Appreciate it!



> Thanks for this very informative and well-produced video.
> 
> - lumbermeister


----------



## dhazelton

I actually went to Aldi's the day I made my comment - a guy stocking said 'we had those last Father's day' so, I'll be looking then.


----------



## DLK

So how can I arrange to be near an Aldi's on Fathers day….. hmmm. Believe it or not the nearest Aldi to me is in Rhinelander Wisconsin. Only a 2.5 hour drive. It will cost about $40 (round trip) in Gas, if I drive my truck. I think I could buy one or two nice chisels instead. But don't cry for me I already have two sets of Aldi's anyway. LOL.


----------



## WoodWorkLIFE

I live and work between many Aldi's just let me know and I'll help you out. I bought like 5 sets last year on fathers day. I think Grizzly sells them two, but they are a rip off at like 20 or 30$ 



> So how can I arrange to be near an Aldi s on Fathers day….. hmmm. Believe it or not the nearest Aldi to me is in Rhinelander Wisconsin. Only a 2.5 hour drive. It will cost about $40 (round trip) in Gas, if I drive my truck. I think I could buy one or two nice chisels instead. But don t cry for me I already have two sets of Aldi s anyway. LOL.
> 
> - Combo Prof


----------



## DLK

Thanks for the offer as I said I have two sets, so I am good for now. (I had thought about getting some extra sets for possible students or give aways, but I can wait.) I may re-shape some of the Aldi's into skew chisels and dove tail chisels, in which case I may need more. Lately I've been using my Nooitgedagt chisels. I have 1 full set (8 chisels 1/4 to 1.5 inches) all sharpened for paring (24 degrees) and they work great for that. I have another 4 for dovetail chopping. (I may switch to Aldi's for dovetail chopping. or 750's.)


----------



## wormil

I've heard really good things about Buck Bros chisels.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

> I ve heard really good things about Buck Bros chisels.
> 
> - Rick M


I would assume that most of the good things you have heard were directed towards vintage Buck Brothers chisels. They are not what they used to be by a large margin.
The old ones are highly collectable and are very good chisels.


----------



## wormil

Both, new and old. There is a video floating around of the Buck Bros manufacturing process, kinda interesting.


----------



## Hanugr

Narex has always done the job for me for most general work, that being said I do enjoy the Ashley Iles dovetail chisel set. Also got a cheap set from Harbor Freight where I know the chisel is going to be abused.


----------



## WoodWorkLIFE

I agree they are more than capable chisels, as is almost anything that takes a good edge. I just hear so much about them being a substitute for a premium chisel, and that they are not. They are on par with the Irwin Marples, but I honestly prefer the ALDI chisels to them. The steel on the ALDI chisel is much more versatile (read hard enough to hold an edge while easy to sharpen) I get why Paul Sellers swears by those things.

I could see them used for pairing, but for general work (i.e. bench chisels) I think there are options out there that do just as good of a job for cheaper. The ergonomics with that balloon handle did them in for me along with the untouchable yet poorly prepared steel.



> Narex has always done the job for me for most general work, that being said I do enjoy the Ashley Iles dovetail chisel set. Also got a cheap set from Harbor Freight where I know the chisel is going to be abused.
> 
> - Hanugr


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

> Both, new and old. There is a video floating around of the Buck Bros manufacturing process, kinda interesting.
> 
> - Rick M


I am very glad you took the time to correct me,. as it prompted me to do some research. 
The new BB chisels I was referring to are imported, plastic handles, found in walmart, HD etc,. and pretty much junk. Great Neck bought the ame years ago, and I assumed incorrectly that this was the whole story. No real Buck Brothers left anymore.

HOWEVER, I had no idea that Buck still has a line of chisels still made in Milbury Mass,. and as you say, these are highly regarded and bare a strong resemblance to the same antiques I have come to love. They are not even mentioned on Great Neck's own website.

https://www.craftsmanstudio.com/category-s/262.htm

I am frankly embarrassed that I was unaware of this all happening a few hours drive from my home!

why I have seen so many discussions of the new vintage inspired Sweatheart chisels, Narex, Lie, etc,. and never read a thing about these Bucks amazes me. I am tempted to get a small set to try them out based on principle,. regardless of the fact that I have no need at all for more chisels in my collection!


----------



## wormil

Those high quality Buck Bros are rebranded by another company too but I can't remember it off the top of my head.

edit; Diefenbacher rebrands Buck Bros and sells them.


----------



## Trinneer

Has anyone tried the new Woodriver socket chisels?

They look nice, but what the heck is 100 CR-V steel? Chromium and Vanadium, sure, but how would it compare to A1, etc?

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/socket-chisel-set-4-piece?via=573621f469702d06760016cd%2C5763289c69702d31fb000992%2C5764195769702d3baa0002e5


----------

